# ADCOM GFA-5500 Monster house amp



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my amp.

Price is negotiable.

Adcom GFA 5500 RARE Model | eBay

This amp has never been repaired.It was missing 2 fuse caps on the back which I replaced.
I adjusted the DC offset and idle bias a few years ago but I am going to check and adjust them again if needed before shipping.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

GFA = Great Freaking Amp


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

$325 + shipping.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BlackHHR said:


> GFA = Great Freaking Amp


Great ****ing Amp indeed. 
Would be about perfect for powering pretty much anything.
I owned a lot of GFA amps during the years, still have 5800 and 5200, love them.
Also buying from Atomic you can be sure it`s in perfect working condition.


----------

